# les saintes vacances des pères



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Cela fait 4 ans que je suis la variable d'ajustement d'une maman (qui au passage est une trés bonne maman) et qui semble gérer et se débrouiller seule pour trouver une solution pour la garde des enfants quand je suis indispo. J'ai décidé, pour une fois, d'imposer 1 semaine au vacances d'hiver 2023, je m'y prends donc trés à l'avance pour qu'elle puisse s'organiser. Et bien ce ne sera pas possible car elle comptait sur moi (encore). Et MERDE! Ils n'ont pas de papa ces enfants? vous savez le type qui soit disant ne prend que 3 semaines de vacances (c'est ce qu'on me raconte) et toujours et seulement quand sa femme l'est aussi. Je ne comprends pas que ça ne lui vienne pas à l'idée de lui dire "ce sont tes gosses aussi et maintenant tu vas me relayer un peu et prendre sur toi". 
Je n'ai que cet employeur pour l'instant (par choix) mais je crois que je vais partir à la recherche du 1er petit contrat insignifiant et pourri venu pour pouvoir enfin dire: voici mes vacances et c'est non négociable!


----------



## LadyA. (7 Septembre 2022)

Ben perso, mes vacances je les prends, c'est non négociable et libre à eux de le licencier. 
Essayez de trouver un autre contrat, et demissionnez


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Septembre 2022)

Je comprends que ça vous déçoive. Mais un employeur a le droit de refuser des congés supplémentaires, même sans solde, même demandés longtemps à l'avance.


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Lady, je n'ai pas envie de démissionner, cette fratrie je l'ai depuis le berceau, je suis trés attachée à ces enfants, je "grandi" avec eux 😄 Pour le reste mon employeuse est hyper réglo (j'ai connu assez de contrats avec des parents compliqués pour savoir que cette maman est un trésor). Elle n'est pas la 1ere que je rencontre à devoir tracter seule la lourde charge, mais jusqu'ici je m'étais imposée avec les autres. Peut etre que mon erreur a été celle là, ne pas poser fermement les jalons des congés? Elle est dans le médical, j'ai été son "fusible" sa roue de secours pendant les confinements parce qu'elle n'avait aucune autre solution (qu'il parait que Monsieur devait aller travailler alors que tout était fermé, à l'arrêt et que son métier ne faisant pas partie des essentiels je me demande vraiment à quoi il pouvait bien occuper ses journées).


----------



## Nantaise (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, peut-être tu peux aider de trouver deuxième ass mat pour remplacement ta semaine.


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Nanou91 il ne s'agit pas de congés sans soldes! J'ai du insister fin aout pour connaitre les intentions des prochaines vacances (toussaint/noêl). On a diagnostiqué il y a peu une maladie neurodégénérative chez ma vieille maman, il me faut m'en occuper, mais cela demande de l'organisation et cette organisation je ne peux pas l'avoir si je dois etre la seule variable d'ajustement de cette employeuse. Je le sais par expérience que certains parents nous confondent avec les grands parents, je me suis piégée moi même en étant trop empathique et j'ai donné de mauvaise habitude à cette maman (à laquelle je ne reproche rien d'autre).  Nounou c'est un job et nous avons toute une vie en dehors. Nous n'avons pas à caler celle ci sur celle de nos employeurs.


----------



## Petuche (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, moi mes congés je les impose, sinon je n'aurai jamais de,congés et de plus jamais avec mon mari. Cette maman est peut-être super comme tu dis mais elle est bien contente de te trouver quand elle a besoin et apparemment elle peut vraiment compter sur toi... Alors pourquoi ne pas lui faire comprendre qu'à son tour elle peut pour une fois t'arranger et te laisser prendre tes congés ? Pour moi rendre service va dans les 2 sens...effectivement je pense que tu n'as pas sû t'imposer des le départ. ..


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Nantaise, il y a 2 enfants à placer d'un coup pour 50 heures la semaine...je ne trouverai aucune collègue elles sont déja presque complètes, elles vont pas aller s'emm*rder pour une semaine. J'avais pris 15 jours pour une opération il y a 1 an, la garde avait été assez catastrophique, pourtant ma remplaçante etait une bonne nounou.


----------



## Griselda (7 Septembre 2022)

Si le Père est salarié il est obligé de prendre 5 semaines de congés par an et non 3.
Par contre s'il est son propre patron il est possible qu'il n'en prenne que 3, ou moins.
Qu'il veuille exclusivement prendre ses congés en même temps que sa Femme, la Mère de son enfant me parait tout à fait logique. Perso je ne veux pas non plus être en vacances à un autre moment que mon Mari, et toi non plus sans doute.
Si effectivement tu n'as qu'un seul employeur tu ne peux pas imposer tes dates de congés. 
La seule chose que tu puisses alors imposer car c'est la loi c'est d'avoir 5 semaines de congés/an sans aucun accueil d'aucun enfant. Si tu as travaillé pour eux assez longtemps ce sera des congés PAYES, si tu n'as pas crédités les 5 semaines ce sera des congés SANS SOLDE car on n'a pas le droit de te faire travailler plus de 47 semaines/an.
Une autre chose qui est OBLIGATOIRE dans notre profession c'est que les dates des 5 semaines de congés soient validées avant le 1er mars chaque année.

Le dernier point important c'est que tu ne pourras imposer les dates que si au moment de les valider tu as au moins 2 Employeurs distincts.
C'est pourquoi tu as raison si tu avais au moins un autre contrat, même à temps partiel, cela suffirait à te laisser la main mais toujours dans le respect de l'anticipation en validant avant le 1er mars. Donc un contrat aujourd'hui ne te permettrait pas encore d'imposer la date des congés de cet hiver.

Le conseil peut être de négocier dès la signature du contrat la date ou au moins la période de congés.
Par exemple jusqu'à présent ayant des enfants scolarisés, mon contrat spécifiait que tous congés (payé ou sans solde) serait exclusivement posés durant les vacances scolaires de mes enfants. Ainsi autant les Parents que moi étions certains que ça ne pourrait pas être à un autre moment. Certaines collègues vont jusqu'à prendre chaque année exactement les mêmes dates (numero de semaines) et c'est spécifié au contrat, alors, une fois signé, même avec un seul employeur on ne peut pas revenir dessus sans un accord écrit des 2 parties: l'un ne peut obliger l'autre à modifier le contrat.

Mais dans l'absolue je ne trouve pas choquant qu'un Père tienne à être en congés en même temps que le reste de sa famille.


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Petuche, le covid et les confinements sont passés par là...mais la solidarité a ses limites et je commence à les atteindre 
Vous avez, vous, de ces mamans qui gèrent tout avec ces papas pas concernés?


----------



## liline17 (7 Septembre 2022)

J'avais une fratrie en accueil,  papa enseignant,  maman assistante dentaire et faisant des ménages pour arrondir les fins de  mois. 
Contrat en AC, le père avait besoin de ses vacances. 
Quand je faisais des HC, je les récupérais, ils préféraient comme ça. 
Un soir, ils viennent à 2 et la maman me demande une journée supplémentaire pour acheter des vêtements pour les enfants. 
Je réponds oui et propose de récupérer cette journée pendant les vacances scolaires. 
Le père s'offusque,  en disant " trop facile, tu te prends une journée et je perds une journée de vacances"
En plus il était en retard tous les soirs, même pendant ses vacances.


----------



## booboo (7 Septembre 2022)

Oui effectivement, l'organisation est souvent prise en charge par la maman ; cela n'est pas systématique, mais la majorité des familles avec qui j'ai travaillé, c'était comme ça. Et  très souvent, quand le papa est de repos, il l'est vraiment et confie son petit à son assistante maternelle.
Et je dois avouer que dans mon cas perso, c'est aussi moi qui "gère" le quotidien, l'organisation des rendez vous médicaux, les courses etc...
Pas pour rien qu'on parle de plus en plus de la'' charge mentale '' des femmes qui épuise.


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Merci Griselda de remettre l'église au milieu du village (je sens la collègue avec de la bouteille )
Heureusement que mon conjoint à moi n'attend pas mes vacances pour pouvoir s'organiser les siennes pour le bien de notre fille...sinon ils resteraient à la maison ne sachant si je vais bosser ou pas! Aucune date de congés n'est définie sur le contrat, sont juste marqués: 1 semaine ou 2/telles ou telles vacances. En effet, je devrai faire gaffe au prochain avenant.
Nous n'avons aucune famille pour prendre le relais avec notre fille de 12 ans, si nous n'avions pas depuis sa petite enfance, fait chevaucher certaines de nos vacances il nous aurait fallu trouver des solutions pour la "bazzarder"à droite et à gauche (5 semaines pour les adultes contre 4 mois pour les enfants).
Idem quand il y a un soucis de santé avec les petiots c'est la maman et moi qui nous démerdons!
Le papa de ces superbes enfants est le fils du patron d'une petite entreprise de menuiserie (qui a d'autres employers)
Pour résumer j'ai jusqu'en mars pour trouver le petit contrat dont les collègues ne voudront pas et je pourrai ainsi l'an prochain profiter enfin du mois de juillet que je préfère aux 15 jours d'aout qui me sont imposés depuis 4 ans!


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

booboo, tu me rappelle que j'ai un conjoint en or et que notre fille a un papa top la classe! Il ne lui est jamais venu à l'idée que les enfants sont l'affaire (et les problèmes) exclusives des femmes. Quelle chance j'ai!


----------



## Ladrine 10 (7 Septembre 2022)

J'ai eu le cas avec une fratrie ou c'était exclusivement maman qui gérait les enfants
Papa travaillait en 3/8 donc matin/APM/ nuit
Il n'a jamais jamais gardé c'est enfants le matin quand il était d APM 
Ou au moins les emmener un peu plus tard pour qu'ils dorment un peu plus
Les enfants arrivaient à 7h30 
Incapable non plus d'aller au bus le soir ou le matin quand le plus grand était scolarisé
C'était moi ou maman qui du coup arrivait en retard au boulot
Jamais non plus quand ils étaient malades
Par contre lui en arrêt tout les 4 matin 
Il ya malheureusement encore des papa qui ne s'implique malheureusement pas dans la vie de leur enfant
Quand je voyais maman courir partout sa me faisait mal au cœur
Mon mari était furax aussi
Au début je me disais c'est pas possible mais après je me disais si elle accepte ces qu'elle le veux bien aussi
Il n'a même pas assister à la venue du deuxième parce qu'il était fatiguée 😱


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Liline, ça me fait penser aux premières vacances de Monsieur (on s'était bien gardé de me dire qu'il ne travaillait pas, je l'ai su aprés). Les 2 premiers jours il est arrivé tranquillement avec 1/2 heure de retard. Comme je n'avais pas encore ouvert la porte aux mauvaises habitudes j'ai poussé mon petit coup de gueule, qui n'a pas plu puisqu'il partait du principe que les matins il les déposait en retard et qu'il pouvait donc rattraper ce retard le soir, tranquillement, hein?


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Ladrine, j'en ai moi aussi croisé de ces pères dégénérés qui rentrant plus tôt du boulot et vous croisant font le petit signe à leur bambin puis accélère pour ne pas avoir à s'arréter et viennent systématiquement le récupérer 5 à 10 minutes en retard.
Je ne suis pas spécialement féministe, mais quand même, ces petits sont les leurs, pas ceux du voisin!


----------



## B29 (7 Septembre 2022)

Le problème si vous n'avez qu'un seul employeur c'est lui qui décide des dates de vacances.  Par contre, si vous avez un deuxième c'est vous qui décidez des dates de vacances. 
Pas toujours facile les parents malheureusement.


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

B29 certains semblent penser que vous n'avez pas de vie en dehors d'eux  heu! une majorité en fait


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Je viens de recevoir un mail de mon employeuse me disant que c'est vraiment compliqué de s'arranger pour les congés, elle est désolée et je la crois sincère. Il ne lui vient pas une seule seconde à l'idée que je ne suis en rien résponsable de ses obligations familliale. Je vais donc essayer le message subliminal suivant en lui répondant que si j'accepte un nouveau contrat ce sera encore plus difficile pour elle de faire accorder ses vacances avec celles de l'autre maman qui aura ses obligations aussi. Peut etre cela réveillera sa logique que son amour matrimonial lui cache?


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Septembre 2022)

NAN Y
C'est surtout aussi que si vous prenez un autre contrat, soit les 2 familles se mettent d'accord, soit c'est vous qui décidez si elles n'y arrivent pas...
Et les 2 familles devront se plier à vos dates.


----------



## Griselda (7 Septembre 2022)

Je pense aussi que c'est probablement vraiment compliqué pour elle, surtout si elle n'est pas très aidée par son conjoint.

Avant d'être AM, je travaillais à l’extérieur et confiais donc mon bébé à une AM (qui était super), elle avait prévenu dès le départ que son conjoint ayant l'obligation de prendre août une année sur 2 et juillet l'autre ce serait idem pour elle (normal). La 1ere année c'était donc août. Pour autant oui j'ai trouvé un peu injuste que mon Employeur à moi ait le droit de me refuser mes congés en août, m'imposait juillet sans que je ne puisse rien y faire, et ce même avec une obligation de garde. Nous obligeant à ne pas être en congés en même temps mon Mari et moi car lui, heureusement, pouvait être en congés en même temps que notre AM... mais alors pas en même temps que moi: chouette les vacances!
Ma Mère, Conseillère des Salariés, m'a alors expliqué qu'en effet un salarié était en droit "d'imposer" ses 5 semaines dans un cas spécifique: il est multi-employeur car sinon il ne serait jamais totalement en congés. 
Quand on a toujours été employé par un seul employeur comme c'est le cas de 80% des salariés il peut être utile d'expliquer la règle et pourquoi. Dès lors le PE se détends et comprends que ce n'est pas "contre lui" même si c'est fâcheux, ennuyeux. Par contre s'il est ton seul employeur, l'argument ne tient plus, logique d'autant plus s'il a lui même des obligations envers son employeur.

Là, la question qui me vient c'est: depuis 4 ans, ça toujours été ton seul employeur cette famille là?
Je veux dire: début d'année 2022, avant le 1er mars, au moment d'établir toutes les dates de CP entre le 1er juin 2022 et le 31 mai 2023, tu n'avais déjà pas un autre employeur? Dans ce cas en effet tu es coincée. Par contre si tu avais déjà un autre employeur, là tu pouvais faire établir et valider les congés à ta convenance jusqu'au 31 mai 2023... même si entre temps l'autre employeur t'a licencié car ce qui est validé ne peut être modifié sans l'accord unanime des personnes concernées.

Oui sans doute je dirais à cette Maman que je compatis à ses difficultés et que d'ailleurs je me demande bien comment fera t elle quand j'aurais un autre employeur car alors elle n'aura plus le choix.
Elle devra bien elle même ou faire pression sur son Mari pour qu'il prenne les 2 semaines restantes ou sur son employeur à elle pour obtenir ces congés là. Souvent je dis aux Parents que s'ils le souhaitent je peux leur faire une Attestation Écrite à l'intention de leur entreprise pour dire que ces congés là sont à cette date sans autre possibilité. L'entreprise n'est pas obligée d'en tenir compte mais en général ça et le fait de formuler une demande très anticipée suffit à obtenir gain de cause... sauf si le salarié en fait n'a pas envie d'être en vacances à ce moment là et prétend que c'est son entreprise qui l'en empêche... c'est possible aussi.
Et si elle me rebranche sur les pauvres seules 3 semaines de son Mari je lui dirais gentiment qu'il est bien dommage en effet que son Mari se ferait ainsi "berné" de 2 semaines/an alors qu'en plus il travail avec sa Famille, c'est bien moche, mais que justement les obligations familiales pourraient l'inciter à faire respecter ses droits et en tout cas pas une bonne raison pour la laisser elle se débrouiller avec "l'intendance familiale" car jusqu'à preuve du contraire les enfants se font à 2, non? Et ce n'est pas avec Nounou qu'on les a fait, non?!

Voilà, tout ça pour dire que si Nounou ne veut pas être le dindon de la farce, il faut aussi savoir montrer qu'on n'est pas dupe.


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Merci Griselda.
En effet, c'est pas avec moi qu'elle a fait ses petits 
L'un des petits à un léger handicap moteur, le papa devait s'en occuper pour relayer sa femme (émotionnellement lourd à porter seule en séance de ré-éduc). Je sais qu'elle attend toujours le relai (comme une c*nne je lui ai proposé un jour ou elle est arrivée en larme de faire à sa place si elle n'y arrivait plus. Elle n'en a jamais profité et c'est en cela que je sais qu'elle est une excellente maman). 
En 4 ans j'ai eu d'autres contrats et je les prenais car ils étaient courts et que surtout je connaissais les parents (remplacements de collègues).  Ca ne posait donc pas de problème pour les vacances.
Je refuse régulièrement des demandes quand je ne sens pas les parents, une expérience douloureuse m'a déja vaccinée avec ce que j'appelle les parents à la godille (refusant l'autisme de leur enfant auquel je m'étais beaucoup attachée).
Je vais devoir devenir une connasse et j'aime pas ça, pas avec cette petite dame bien méritante. Intellectuellement je sais, et par expérience, qu'il faut savoir rester chacun à sa place dans ce métier, sinon ça fausse la relation. M'exprimer ici m'a fait comprendre que je n'ai pas su maintenir les jalons que j'avais posé. C'est donc à moitié ma faute.
J'ai lu d'autres commentaires de vous et vous avez 10 000 fois raison, le côté affectif il faut le garder uniquement pour les enfants que l'on nous confie et maintenir les parents uniquement dans leur rôle d'employeurs, sans état d'âme et sans se méler de quoi que ce soit. On s'évite ainsi bien des déboirs.


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Septembre 2022)

Déjà êtes-vous sûre que le papa n'est pas concerné pour l'affirmer ainsi ? parfois il y a aussi des mamans EXCLUSIVES avec leur enfant !!! bref pensez aussi à votre maman nous n'en avons qu'une seule ... les PE sont JUSTE de passage dans nos vies !!! je n'ose penser (excusez-moi d'avance si vous aviez un grave accident une maladie ou pire) comment ferait cette dame ??? bref à vous de voir perso j'impose cette semaine qu'elle soit votre seul contrat ou pas libre à elle de vous licencier mais je ne pense pas qu'elle le fasse trop besoin de vous apparemment ... qu'elle se débrouille avec le papa ou les grands-parents ... à un moment faut arrêter les conneries nul n'est indispensable il y en a plein les cimetières !!! 😪bref après tout c'est peut -être vous qui en faites trop pour elle !!!


----------



## Ladrine 10 (7 Septembre 2022)

Pour l'entrée a l'école faudra bien que maman trouve une solution
La c'est pas une ou deux semaines qui sera compliqué à gérer


----------



## Petuche (7 Septembre 2022)

Vraiment je ne comprends pas nan y, on est au,mois de septembre et tu prévois tes vacances pour 2023, donc à l'avance. Ta maman est malade et à besoin de toi... franchement je pense que la maman pourrait s'arranger. Que le papa ne fasse pas ci ou ça ne nous regarde pas, on ne vit pas avec eux pour juger. Tu dis que la maman est super et tout et tout... Mais vu comment elle profite elle ne peut pas être autrement.  Pense à toi et à ta famille ! Impose toi ! Le jour où elle n'aura plus besoin elle fera comme les autres.


----------



## Griselda (7 Septembre 2022)

Très franchement je doute que je puisse faire ce metier sans me sentir engagée aux côtés des Parents et oui mon empathie va vers eux aussi.
Mais mes années d'expériences m'ont démontrer qu'à faire à la place on n'aide pas vraiment.
Il faut donc trouver ce juste dosage de dire à une Famille, la main sur son épaule "Je sais que c'est difficile" sans pour autant se précipiter à trouver une solution qu'ils auraient à trouver par eux mêmes.

Le Papa n'est pas sollicité par la Maman et ça l'arrange bien.
Maman ne le sollicite pas parce qu'elle sait qu'elle peut demander à Nounou, que c'est plus simple. Avec toi c'est toujours oui, avec lui ce serait une lutte.

Pour autant ça ne change pas que pour les congés, si on respecte les règles ça se passe bien. Et que oui si tu n'es pas multi-employeurs tu ne peux rien exiger, seulement demander, négocier. Maintenant si la négo est "impossible", la discussion fermée, tu sais aussi alors qu'à une prochaine demande non prévue par le contrat tu pourras tout autant lui répondre "Ah mince, je suis désolée mais vraiment pour ce n'est pas possible", même si en vrai ça aurait été possible. 
Ce n'est pas devenir une "co..." c'est juste rétablir les choses.

Le truc c'est que nous faisons un metier bien particulier et en prime nous le faisons chez nous ce qui, si on n'y prends pas garde, laisse penser que nous pourrions être corvéable à merci, que rien n'est dérangeant car de toute façon nous sommes chez nous.

Encore une fois pour les congés, si demain tu as un autre contrat il faudra bien qu'elle s'en débrouille avec Monsieur également. Elle devra sans doute alors faire preuve de courage pour s'imposer auprès de son employeur et de son Mari. En disant "non", tu l'aideras à l'obliger à prendre le taureaux par les cornes: un mal pour un bien.

J'ose esperer que tu n'acceptes pas que des petits contrats courts dans l'idée justement de rester principalement dispo pour cette famille?!


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Pleine de sagesse Griselda!
Pour les contrats courts, non, c'est un choix de "protection" car je sais que si je tombe sur des parents compliqués ou des enfants + difficiles il y a une date de fin proche et connue à mon "calvaire". Je peux donc restée zen. Et généralement ça n'arrive pas puisque soit je connais les parents, soit la collègue que je remplace m'en a déja vanté les mérites 'ou pas). Je trouvais ça hyper choquant quand j'ai commencé d'entendre les anciennes qui disaient qu'elles choisissaient les parents. Puis je suis tombée sur quelques spécimens et je me suis dis que j'étais trop vieille maintenant pour m'emm*rder avec ce genre de personnes même si malheureusement le gamin a l'air sympa.  Généralement je vois les "petits" que j'ai "refusé" au relais et 9 fois sur 10 la collègue me confirme que j'ai eu raison.
Mais si un beau contrat se présente (je ne suis pas accro au fric), bien entendu je signe.


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

c'est vrai Pétuche, même les petiots qu'on a serré dans nos bras, caliné, consolé nous oublient. Quand je croise ceux qui sont devenus ados j'ai juste droit à un salut nounou, ça va?


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Septembre 2022)

Griselda je dis ce que je pense sur ce post !!! mais je m'engage aussi beaucoup auprès des PE et de leur petit tout comme toi et c'est la base de notre métier surtout avec ceux qui nous le rendent bien (les autres mieux vaut les oublier !) mais là franchement pour une semaine donnée très très en avance faut pas pousser !!!


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Angèle, oui peut etre que je me crois un peu indispensable, mais sa réponse "impossible je comptait sur vous" me le démontre. Apparemment nous n'avons pas su grader en place les barrières, celles là tout au moins...
Et non, le papa ne se sens juste pas concerné. Il n'a pas l'air d'un mauvais gars, mais il est comme un tonton et ça devient irritant à la longue.


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

juste pour rire, question d'un papa lors d'un entretien: "mais le temps qu'il dort on vous le paie?"
Là t'as envie de répondre un truc du genre: non mon grand j'en profite pour aller prendre l'apéro chez les voisins


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Septembre 2022)

Nan y, elle a le temps de trouver une SOLUTION çà j'en suis persuadée !!! un exemple un matin je suis tombée dans les pommes suite à un médicament trop fort bref !!! j'étais à moitié remise de mes émotions mais comme une guenille entretemps mon mari avait appelé les pompiers mais j'ai tout de suite pensé à mes PE et on les a tous appelés pour trouver une solution d'urgence une ass mat binôme pour certains et les autres se sont débrouillés !!! donc pour vous faire comprendre que tout peu arriver alors comment ferait votre maman PE ??? posez vous bien la QUESTION !!!


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Angèle, je ne peux à l'évidence pas l'imposer légalement et pour un tas de bonnes raisons je ne casserai pas le contrat. Tant pis pour mes vacances d'hiver, mais il faut que je me débrouille pour ne pas me faire imposer les 15 derniers jours d'aout encore l'année prochaine. Il faut que je repositionne les jalons même si cela est difficile du fait de l'estime que je porte à cette maman.


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Ladrine, l'un des 2 est déja scolarisé et le seul jour ou maman peut pas aller le chercher à 11H30 c'est moi qui m'y colle alors que le papa travaille à côté dans la boite de papa...


----------



## Petuche (7 Septembre 2022)

Encore une fois nan y ce que les PE font, les relations qu'ils entretiennent ne nous regarde pas.. c'est pas une excuse, et je suis totalement d'accord avec Angele 1982.


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

oui Pétuche, ça ne nous regarde pas, sauf quand ça envahi notre propre sphère privée en nous imposant une disponibilité constante.


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Septembre 2022)

On ne vous demande pas de casser le contrat mais d'imposer la semaine prévue de longue date c'est TOUT !!! apparemment vous ne voulez pas comprendre mon point de vue ni celui de Pétuche entre autre !!!


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

si Angèle je comprends mais si je la plante (parceque c'est ça en fait) les relations de bonne entente vont péter en l'air. Est ce que je suis prête à en payer le prix?


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

Merci en tout cas les filles (je ne crois pas qu'il y est eu de gars), pour ces échanges. Ca fait du bien!


----------



## Nounousand02 (7 Septembre 2022)

Vous dites êtes en contrat fratrie en année complète puisque vous avez que 5 semaine de cp en fesant 50h par semaine vous dépasser le quota d'heure à l année ???


----------



## Pity (7 Septembre 2022)

Vous pouvez toujours dire que vous comprenez que ça n'est pas pratique pour eux que vous positionner des vacances cet hiver... mais que par contre, il est impossible que vous preniez fin août pour les arranger car ils sont maintenant prévenu un an plus tôt !!!
Que votre décision est définitive pour août, et que vous ne changerez pas d'avis


----------



## Chouchou301 (8 Septembre 2022)

"pour un tas de bonnes raisons je ne casserai pas le contrat"
"l'estime que je porte à cette maman"
"le seul jour ou maman peut pas aller le chercher à 11H30 c'est moi qui m'y colle alors que le papa... "
"ça envahi notre propre sphère privée en nous imposant une disponibilité constante"
"si je la plante les relations de bonne entente vont péter"

Je vais me faire vilaine (je m'excuse par avance si mes propos vous blessent... c'est pour vous faire réagir, ce n'est en aucun cas "méchant") mais je vous crois surtout esclave de cette maman... vous avez de l'estime pour elle, mais est-ce qu'elle a de l'estime pour vous ? NON puisqu'elle a une autorité sur vous qui vous fait "plier à chaque demande ".

Le papa ne s'investira pas car il sait que sa femme gère (avec vous), qu'elle trouve toujours une solution !!!

Vous en arrivez au point de vous dire "Tant pis pour mes vacances d'hiver" c'est grave !!! Mais c'est pour 2023, vous la prévenez plus d'un an à l'avance !!!
Il peut se passer plein de choses d'ici là (que je ne souhaite pas bien évidemment !) : maladie, accident, décès... chez les uns ou les autres... vous ne savez pas de quoi demain sera fait...
Prenez ce temps de vacances, avec votre famille... vous en avez besoin, pensez à vous, ne mettez pas votre famille de côté pour cette autre famille (qui n'est pas la votre), profitez de VOTRE FAMILLE !!!

Il faut prendre soin de soi pour pouvoir prendre soin des autres.
Cette situation vous mine... et votre famille est dans la balance...
Quand ils n'auront plus besoin de vos services ils vous jetteront, sans aucun scrupule...

Si ils refusent tout compromis, la solution est de trouver un autre contrat (même partiel) et IMPOSEZ VOS DATES !!!

Je vous souhaite bon courage pour vous affirmer car là elle vous bouffe et si vous la laisser continuer vous y laisserez des plumes...


----------



## liline17 (8 Septembre 2022)

je pense comme toi chouchou, j'ai fais l'expérience de parents pour qui j'ai fais de nombreuses concessions qui ne m'arrangeaient pas, et en fin de contrat, quand ils n'avaient plus besoin de moi, leur comportement ne s'arrangeait pas du tout.
En ce moment, cette maman est très dépendante de toi, il est possible que ses belles qualités soient réelles, mais si elle était si empathique que ça, pourquoi elle n'entend pas tes besoins?
Plus tu fera des sacrifices pour elle, et plus tu prend le risque d'être déçue en fin de contrat, car il y a de gros risque qu'elle ne te respecte encore moins quand elle n'aura plus besoin de toi.
Le fait qu'elle ne répond pas à tes besoins est une absence de respect.
Aujourd'hui, je n'accepte des changements, que si ça ne me pose pas de problème, car la nature humaine fait qu'inconsciemment, on espère un retour, et cela n'arrive pas avec les PE qui te demandent des sacrifices, je n'aime pas être déçue en fin de contrat


----------



## Petuche (8 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait d'accord avec vous les filles, j'ai déjà posté hier mais j'ai l'impression que la postante n'a pas besoin de nos avis. La maman des accueillis profitent en tout !! Pour moi on trouve toujours une solution surtout quand on prévient 1 an à l'avance ! Il faut penser à sa propre famille avant tout et à soi. Ne pas dire "'amen'' pour tout, on se laisse facilement bouffer. On est assmat, on travaille mais on est pas des esclaves !,


----------



## Griselda (8 Septembre 2022)

A mon sens surtout il faut bien comprendre que même avertis très longtemps à l'avance un employeur quand il est le seul a le droit d'imposer les dates des 5 semaines de CP/an dont minimum 3 en été dont minimum 2 d'a filé en été et ça c'est la loi pour tout le monde, y compris une AM.

Pour moi le problème n'est pas de dire qu'il serait choquant qu'un PE réponde "ben non, là c'est pas possible car je comptais sur vous" car evidement qu'un employeur compte sur son salarié, c'est quand même pour ça qu'il nous paie sinon il ne nous emploierait pas.
Il n'y a rien de choquant non plus qu'un couple de Parents Employeurs répondent dans ce cas précis que "non car ils veulent pouvoir prendre leur congés en même temps tous les 2, en famille", c'est quand même logique aussi.

Ce qui serait problématique c'est si la réponse c'était AUCUN congés cet hiver sous prétexte qu'on comptait sur l'AM, car on doit lui octroyer 5 sem/an.
Ce qui est problématique aussi c'est que sauf si le contrat mentionne autre chose, les dates des congés d'hiver 2022-23 auraient du être validés avant le 1er mars 2022 justement parce qu'à présent si une proposition de contrat débuterait en octobre 2022 par exemple, ces nouveaux PE sont censés être avertis par écrit de tous les congés déjà programmés jusqu'au 31 mai 2023. Eux ne participeront à ce débat ou seront la bonne excuse pour laisser l'AM définir les congés entre juin 23 et mai 24, dates qui devront être validés par écrit avant le 1er mars 2023. Donc ma question est comment se fait il qu'en septembre 2022 on a cette discussion alors que cela aurait du être résolu avant le mois mars?


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Septembre 2022)

Perso je rappelle mes dates de congés en temps voulu avec les numéros des semaines sur le cahier d liaison des enfants les PE signent en premier puis moi !!! çà fonctionne et si ils oublient je leur rappelle vite fait bien fait ...


----------



## liline17 (8 Septembre 2022)

oups, en te lisant Griselda, j'ai l'impression d'avir mal compris la pose des CP, je les pose au plus tard le 1er mars, mais sur l'année civile en cours, il semble que je me trompe et que ça doit être sur l'année de référence à venir?


----------



## Tiphain (8 Septembre 2022)

nan y, je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous ne lui dites pas clairement que pendant 4 ans vous avez été disponible pour elle, sans discussion mais que là, et bien cette semaine de congé vous en avez besoin (inventer même un petit mensonge, je ne sais pas moi, une rencontre familiale par exemple) et rappelez lui que son mari doit pouvoir prendre le relais pour une semaine ou les grands parents même si ils sont loin.
Ensuite vous lui expliquez que vous êtes en recherche d'un petit contrat supplémentaire et que si vous trouvez, vous imposerez vos dates de vacances comme le permet la loi. Que certes pour l'instant, elle est votre seule employeur mais qu'elle a aussi le droit de vous demander votre avis pour les vacances et qu'il est de votre intention de prendre 3 semaines en juillet l'année prochaine, et qu'il serait bien qu'elle y réfléchisse sérieusement.


----------



## kikine (8 Septembre 2022)

> Donc ma question est comment se fait il qu'en septembre 2022 on a cette discussion alors que cela aurait du être résolu avant le mois mars?


c'est normal puisque c'est pour la période hiver 2023-2024 donc tout à fait logique que la question ne soit pas réglée en septembre 2022...


----------



## kikine (8 Septembre 2022)

oui je pense surtout comme dit plus que vous êtes "esclave" de cette maman, avoir de l'empathie c'est bien, se laisser bouffer par les autres... non
vous avez le syndrome du sauveur (vous savez celui qui aime se rendre indispensable quitte a y laisser des plumes? bingo!! )

perso c'est simple je ne lui laisse pas le choix quitte a y aller au bluff "soit vous acceptez mes dates vacances soit je démissionne dès que je trouve un nouveau contrat, que de toute façon si je trouve un autre employeur vous n'aurez plus la priorité dans les dates et que c'est au salarié de décider de la date des congés et que se sera 1 semaine en hiver et l'été en juillet"...

vous avez peur que la bonne entente vole en éclat ? si c'est le cas c'est bien qu'elle ne vous respecte pas du tout et qu'elle ne mérite pas les efforts que vous faites pour elle et dans ce cas... bon débarras !!


----------



## kikine (8 Septembre 2022)

> NAN Y
> C'est surtout aussi que si vous prenez un autre contrat, soit les 2 familles se mettent d'accord, soit c'est vous qui décidez si elles n'y arrivent pas...
> Et les 2 familles devront se plier à vos dates.


alors non, pas tout a fait dans la ccn il est bien expliqué que "les différents employeurs ET le salarié se mettent d'accord"
et non les employeurs se mettent d'accord et imposent leurs dates au salarié...

la nuance est de taille ce qui veut dire que même si les 2 employeurs sont d'accord entre eux mais que le salarié ne l'est pas... c'est le salarié qui tranche....


----------



## Chouchou301 (22 Septembre 2022)

@nan y 

Bonjour, pouvez-vous nous dire si ça s'est arrangé ?


----------

